

Apple, Microsoft summoned in Australian pricing probe - jeffreyfox
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57568633-92/apple-microsoft-summoned-in-australian-pricing-probe/

======
Wingman4l7
There is no excuse why downloadable content should cost more -- economies of
scale, shipping costs, and differences in taxes and exchange rates are all
irrelevant. Even in the case of physical goods, the disparity is often
drastically more than can be accounted for by the above reasons. This comment
sums it up quite well:
[http://news.cnet.com/8618-1001_3-57568633.html?assetTypeId=1...](http://news.cnet.com/8618-1001_3-57568633.html?assetTypeId=12&messageId=13633335)

